# Sunday delivery



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw-cutting inside corners suck, can only get in so far and the rest needs hand chipping. With the buttresses and the way this chimney is, it's a lot of extra time consuming work. 

I did complete the attached wall and the pier section but had to leave work early to buy a car for the wifey.

For the hand chipping, I used my new ingersoll rand pneumatic and tried out a few different chisel I bought. 

I made a little video of some saw cutting that i'm uploading now...I'll post it when it finishes.

Took another bucket of dust away with the Dust deputy and still haven't changed the filters...it's almost unbelievable how it working. The segmented sandwich blades from bosch are definitely getting a five star rating...I really didn't think i'd like them becuase I'm so used to solid 1/4" blades, but there's a remarkable difference in speed and durability. 

I'm still on my first blade and it's looking more and more like one blade will do this entire job...highly recommend them for sure.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's todays bucket of dust and my chipper set up...

What do think of my new ride? I asked if if came with ladder racks but to no avail :laughing:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Is that bosch saw just a regular grinder that can be replaced separately if needed?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its a tuck point grinder, tree fiddy.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice looking car too SS.

Put a 7" blade on a grinder and mad max the inside corners, be done in time for supper


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

wazez said:


> Is that bosch saw just a regular grinder that can be replaced separately if needed?


It is a tuck pointer, but I would imagine you can purchase it separately from the head...as well, I know they sell just the head and you can pretty much use it on any grinder.

I did read they took extra precautions with the internals to guard against excess dust...we'll see how that works down the road when I beat the piss out it. It's soft start as well...not torquey like the milwaukee and has dual switch control.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> Nice looking car too SS.
> 
> Put a 7" blade on a grinder and mad max the inside corners, be done in time for supper


I tried that with the single wall abutments and the wind was swirling the dust around me in a continuous funnel...I felt like I was inside the dust deputy :laughing:

The chisel is actually working very well and is quick...there's just a lot of chit in the way and a lot of inside corners.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since the weather looks pretty good for the next 5 days or so, I decided to start sawing out the chimney today. I ran that saw from 10am to 4:30 with only 15 min for a quick lunch... filled nearly an entire bucket of dust once again and should be done all the cutting tomorrow.Then, I'll just have a nice little pointing job to run out the week.

I'm always a step stool short..why is that :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Funny story about the cicada...he wouldn't budge out of the way even with grinder running right next to him. I got a little frustrated and decided to knock him off with the end of the vacuum hose. That switch I bought, delays the vac shut off 7 seconds. I thought I waited long enough...apparently I didn't and away he went down to the dust deputy in rather short order :blink: I didn't even think I could save him...RIP mr cicada :sad:

Like my new Hitachi, my craftsman's took a chitter and Amazon next day'd me on the cheap...I like it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

For some reason no pics...

let me try again.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The entire wall and chimney are now cut out and I will say the front top and rear where tough to get to. A lot of times I was cutting out with one hand and holding on with the other.

Here's that short video of the bosch in action...bumpy clinkers and thumb wide joints are no fun. Regardless the bosch blades kick azz better than any blade I used before. Rarely will I ever use a solid 1/4" tuck pointer blade again...the sandwich blades are much quicker with less dust. You will need to wear full face protection because of some flying chunks, but you should be anyway.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You ever wear a harness on those Rube Goldberg scaffolding rigs?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Fred Dibnah never wore a harness.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You ever wear a harness on those Rube Goldberg scaffolding rigs?


Rarely on my fixed rigs...always on swing stages, lifts and spider climbers.

I usually have some plank or something in the way to catch me if I do fall :blink:

Truth is...I'm very comfortable in this environment and the fear of heights doesn't register in my brain. Walking plank for me is like walking on a sidewalk. 

That said, I do respect heights and respect more, my equipment to get me there.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

well you have done a whole house with the vac now....how do you like it compared to dry grinding?

my tuck pointers hate the vac and say they can't see what they are doing with the dust shroud....personally i like the vac because i hate dust and and all of the mess however the vac hose is a little bit of a PITA around scaffold and ladders


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> well you have done a whole house with the vac now....how do you like it compared to dry grinding?
> 
> my tuck pointers hate the vac and say they can't see what they are doing with the dust shroud....personally i like the vac because i hate dust and and all of the mess however the vac hose is a little bit of a PITA around scaffold and ladders


It's heavier than standard dry grinding that's for sure, but I do like containing dust as opposed to being in the cloud. Takes a little getting used to and you need to find your sweet spot with leverage...highly adjustable scaffold to keep you in your comfort zone helps.

The shroud on the bosch is not too bad really...once I got in the groove, I knew where the blade was at all times. And I can't say enough how much I like their blades.

I also preset hoses and power cords to reach everything so I didn't have to fudge much once I got started. The bosch hose was worth it as well...the right hose makes a big difference.

I will say, I did some of the top old school letting it fly...it was just too much for the bosch with all the one handed reaching.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess I didn't tell you there's poison ivy at this job and the owner warned me...only a day too late.

Seems it's patched on the ground and has developed up a pretty tall pine tree so it's thick vines and literal branches threw me for a curve.

The telephone wire runs through this mess and I didn't even know it when I decided to shave off a few branches that were tugging on the line. I set a ladder up on the tree, buzzed right up and literally took a bath in the stuff. It's on my hands, arms, legs, face, neck and yes, there too.

So in between scratching, bleeding and pussing out, i'm all scabbed up now and beginning to heal...it's day 3 so it should be over soon as long as I stay away from it.

Today I had some brick repair up top to do and then finished out the day pointing up the breast...I really cut that out deep so I was pre packing and then coming back and pointing over.

The high heat came back with a vengeance today...got caught in the sun and it kicked my arse...little too much wind for the umbrellas


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It's so hot out I took off this weekend and finally got a chance to drive my new car...it's not bad for a midsize 4 cylinder. Can't wait to try out the AWD in the winter months, it should be a considerable improvement over our previous front wheel drive.

I'm still not sure of the color, but the wifey likes it so that's all that matters.

She washed it yesterday...left streaks all over it :laughing: 

Any recommendations on a good winter tire? this came with eagle f-1 asymmetric 2's which are purely summer tires. They rate very low for winter traction but apparently rate very high on wet and dry pavement.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

General Altimax Arctic have performed very well on my son's Jetta. 

Nice work on the pointing.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

put this on the paint SS and you will be amazed for 2-3 years, no lie. 

http://opti-coat.net/opts/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=112


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

JBM said:


> put this on the paint SS and you will be amazed for 2-3 years, no lie.
> 
> http://opti-coat.net/opts/index.php?route=product/product&path=68&product_id=112


I've been looking into paint sealants and that looks like a good one...I had my truck done professionally, it came out nice and lasted about a year.

More recently I've been using meguiars clay bar and their ultimate wax...works pretty nice for the money.

Actually last night I was fiddling around with the new car...sitting on the lot at the dealership, it got pretty dusty from a road milling project right in front of the place. I felt the hood and it was gritty, they shipped it out to detail before I picked it up although I don't think they did super job or anything...still felt gritty and had some swirls and blotches. So I clay barred it and hit it with some Meg ultimate...feels like glass and the shine is superb.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So the top of this chimney had a lot of cracked brick and has 8 sides to have them on...it's a bugger reaching the top on some of these angles as well for the pointing process.

Some brick were replaced, some were fingered in using dyed mud and some old sloppy patchwork smears were dyed over to blend better with the area.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Man, I need to hire this guy...

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6a2_1472479213


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuh dat. That is insane. The sad part is it is probably something as simple as an untied shoelace that causes the most accidents in those things.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So here's that patch of poison ivy or so i'm told...I still breaking out in patches as I must have contaminated some equipment and I keep getting exposed.

I'm not going anywhere near this tree again...it's patched along the bottom and is growing vigorously up the tree. The branches at the bottom I'm being told is P ivy...I never seen it like that before but it's potent stuff. 

They're the same branches I cut off to free up the tele line last week and threw them all in the truck was I was finished. Then when I got home, I cut them up and threw them out in the trash...all wearing no gloves 

The tree does provide me some shade though and so do that mighty oak to the right. When the sun is poking through, I just throw up my trusty umbrella.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> Man, I need to hire this guy...
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6a2_1472479213


Professional Juggler and unicyclist Flaviu Cernescu

I could use a guy like that myself....unfortunately i dont speak Romanian, LOL


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Best thing I've found for poison ivy is a product called Tecnu.

I was immune to the stuff until my mid-30's, so never learned to watch for it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll be wrapping up the pointing here tomorrow...first thing today, I put the crown on using a modified supermix with hair and mesh :blink:

I just beef up the acrylic content, add grace microfiber and in addition, applied some hardi backer tape over some cracks.

I needed a little more than a step stool for the crown so I whipped out my little window cleaner ladder.

After it set up a bit, I raked out around the flues and I'll shoot it with some sealant later.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a few more pointing progress pics...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Dropped my Iphone from the top of this thing and it skied down the slope rather quickly and into the dirt...still works! That's fall #2 in 4 years for it...the other time it went smack daddy into the blacktop straight down...cracked the back through the case but it survived.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I suppose there's a school for everything :laughing: I keep seeing this place on my morning commute and been meaning to snap a picture. I've never once seen a school of sterilization, i'll tell you that.

Anyhoot, it was raining this morning up till about midday and it's the first rain I've seen on this job...hard to believe actually. Now they're saying we might catch part of the hurricane this weekend so I'm glad most of the work here is out of the way.

Still have to work on a flashing and roof repair number for the customer as this wasn't included in the initial scope. I do need to apply some sealer as per our agreement and then I can collect a final payment.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Pointing behind that AC line set that runs up to the attic was a pain in the arse...as well all the returns, electrical boxes, wires...all that chit slows you up if you let it. You can easily make a mess of these areas as well. 

Overall, this is a pretty tough brick to re-point...it's choppy as hell with all the clinkers and lots of wide joints and broken edges. Occasionally, you run into a good patch, but it ends quickly.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks real nice SS, bricks are really clean! Job is about as tough as a residential repoint comes eh?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea, I don't sell saw-cut too much, but this was a no brainer...plus the owner did his research and wanted it.

I put the sealer on today and broke down the picks on the roof in case this storm rolls through. The scaffold will stay for now until I get him a price on some additional roof work...I'll do that tomorrow when i get a chance to go over what need to be done.

It did turn out nice and the owner seems super thrilled with the results...there's more to come here i'm sure.

Here's that bosch blade that cut this entire job out...literally twice with all the double passes. Looks like it may be half used, not bad...not bad at all.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> It's so hot out I took off this weekend and finally got a chance to drive my new car...it's not bad for a midsize 4 cylinder. Can't wait to try out the AWD in the winter months, it should be a considerable improvement over our previous front wheel drive.
> 
> I'm still not sure of the color, but the wifey likes it so that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


That's a great color! Imo


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> That's a great color! Imo


I like the pearl white metallic, they call this deep impact blue with the charcoal interior. Ford did a nice job on these cars...the turbo feels great especially with AWD. Put it in sport mode and you can use the paddle shifters.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> I like the pearl white metallic, they call this deep impact blue with the charcoal interior. Ford did a nice job on these cars...the turbo feels great especially with AWD. Put it in sport mode and you can use the paddle shifters.


Yep, I have that sport mode with paddle shifters and an 8 speed transmission. Lots of fun.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

superseal said:


> I like the pearl white metallic, they call this deep impact blue with the charcoal interior. Ford did a nice job on these cars...the turbo feels great especially with AWD. Put it in sport mode and you can use the paddle shifters.


It reminds me of the Jaguar.
Nice looking car.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

These shots are post sealer...siloxane PD does not alter the appearance, it remains breathable and is rated up to 15 years effective. I used 5 gallons for this project and did a wet on wet flood coat application.

This neighborhood is chock full of old, cool houses with lots of masonry work...close to home as well.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It reminds me of the Jaguar.
> Nice looking car.


That's not by mistake...this design is rooted in Europe and lends itself to the Jaguar and Aston Martin curvature.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

We were in Hershey a couple weeks ago and I was surprised how many stone jobs had a rope type of joint on it. I remember the one you did a few years ago and cant remember anything around here with that type of joint. 

Lots of cool masonry down there.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool neighborhood.

How did you come up with a bid for that repoint? Not dollar figures. Do you try and assess the number of days for a given section and then tally them up? Or maybe some kind of square foot with staging allowance? Or shoot from the hip 

Anyway, you're about as meticulous as anyone I've seen in the trades and I applaud you for not trying to take the easy way out.

:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Mr Latone said:


> Very cool neighborhood.
> 
> How did you come up with a bid for that repoint? Not dollar figures. Do you try and assess the number of days for a given section and then tally them up? Or maybe some kind of square foot with staging allowance? Or shoot from the hip
> 
> ...


Well thank you Mr. Latone, very kind words...these bids are no different than others, you figure your time, materials, equipment, scaffold surcharge, overhead, profit and maybe some new wheels for the wifey once in awhile :no:Throw in some combat pay and you get your quote :laughing: I even got a nice tip in an envelope when I collected the final :thumbup:

There are some cool houses in this neighborhood...a lot of my pics however are poor quality.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

The owner here gave me the go ahead on the flashing and ridge caps issues while I still have scaffolding here.

All the ridge caps on the house will be replaced with GAF Seal-A-Ridge and the upper chimney flashing will be replaced to match the lower roofline. The lower roofline cricket area counter will also be replaced.

Prior to this new owner, somebody replaced the lower roofline flashing by saw-cutting a groove up the roofline and installing fresh copper...probably should have been stepped but that's not the case. The upper roofline flashing that i'll be doing will match this style so don't freak that I sliced through brick in order to achieve it.

I'm using 16oz. annealed or soft copper as opposed to hard on this one...it's a little easier on my old trim a brake but shows every dent, crease, dimple and wave. No matter, it's clean enough for this application and will soon patina a flat brown and blend right in.

A 20lb roll will do it...I pay a little under 6 bucks a pound and can get any length I need in 24" widths. The hard copper my supplier stocks are 3x8 and 3x10...it nice to see prices down from the peak @ $128 and $153 respectively.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A couple more...man it was hot today, I drank about 5 power aides.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Flashing work has been done and today I attacked the ridge shingles.

Practically every one is cracked from the steep pitches so I'm replacing all of them. GAF Seal-A- Ridge is the product i'm using and Hickory is the color...it's a perfect match.

Why is it that Allied is charging so much for this product?...I was quoted $65.00 a bundle :blink: and bitched profusely until they got me down to $56.00,... still too high if you ask me and twice the cost of a bundle of GAF HD's.

Anyhow, I have roughly 120 ln. ft. of ridge to get done...approx. 6 bundles so I ain't shopping around wasting time and more money. 

This particular job will surely be a pain in the arse given the fact you can't walk anywhere on this roof without alpine skis and sitting on the ridge will split you in two. At 51 years young i'd rather be pointing a smokestack then sitting on ridge hooks burning my azz on scorching hot shingles :laughing:

It was a productive day...even for this old fart.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Was a much better day for it too eh!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Well at least it's not 97 degrees out like it was on Friday, but none the less, it's hot as hell up here and there ain't a cloud in the sky to block the sun. I may have to resort to my guido hat :no:

If you don't put plywood protection under the hook, you'll melt right through

I'm running a quick strip of I/W as a base followed up with a 6 2/3rd" ridge cap exposure just like the packaging says :whistling

I've employed 6 ridge hooks today...maybe I should have employed a helper :laughing:


----------



## PMCarpentryLLC (Jun 7, 2016)

superseal said:


> I suppose there's a school for everything :laughing: I keep seeing this place on my morning commute and been meaning to snap a picture. I've never once seen a school of sterilization, i'll tell you that.
> 
> Anyhoot, it was raining this morning up till about midday and it's the first rain I've seen on this job...hard to believe actually. Now they're saying we might catch part of the hurricane this weekend so I'm glad most of the work here is out of the way.
> 
> Still have to work on a flashing and roof repair number for the customer as this wasn't included in the initial scope. I do need to apply some sealer as per our agreement and then I can collect a final payment.


Is that in Drexel Hill?? I've seen that before


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Like I said earlier...the owner here is in the commercial demo business and he's salvaged a nice beam which he's cutting down to make his neighbor in the Poconos a nice mantle. 

Notice the trolley stop in the background...he the wife will jump aboard when they go out to eat on Wednesdays and there's no fear of DUI convictions for having one too many...pretty cool if you ask me. 

Drops them off practically at their door and they run every 15 minutes well past midnight. Quiet too, you hardly even hear them coming...

I'm catching a little shade on this ridge...not for long however.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

PMCarpentryLLC said:


> Is that in Drexel Hill?? I've seen that before


It is :laughing: Burmont and Garrett. I'm bidding a roof in Havertown as we speak...do a lot of work there as well.

Nice to hear from local guys!


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I didn't read everything, but had you looked into other types of caps. To avoid what happened previously?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PMCarpentryLLC (Jun 7, 2016)

superseal said:


> It is :laughing: Burmont and Garrett. I'm bidding a roof in Havertown as we speak...do a lot of work there as well.
> 
> Nice to hear from local guys!


Small world. I live in Havertown. I think your work speaks for itself, well done! I'll keep an eye out when I drive through there, I'm sure I can find that house based off the pictures and the trolly line.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

slowsol said:


> I didn't read everything, but had you looked into other types of caps. To avoid what happened previously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the original here where 3 tabs sliced down...maybe even installed in the colder weather. The seal-a-ridge product does feel heavier and more flexible... didn't even come close to cracking any, although it is hot out. 

If you read the specs...you'll see they're made of SBS modified asphalt for rubber like flexibility. 

http://www.gaf.com/roofing/residential/products/ridge_cap_shingles/seal_a_ridge


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

PMCarpentryLLC said:


> Small world. I live in Havertown. I think your work speaks for itself, well done! I'll keep an eye out when I drive through there, I'm sure I can find that house based off the pictures and the trolly line.


I bet you can...i'd post the address, but on second thought, maybe I shouldn't. 

Hopefully you're busy with lots of work...and welcome to the forum!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Look what a bad pointing/patchwork job can do to the look of your home :blink:

Devastating if you ask me...

I've now been asked to provide a quote for the saw-cutting and repointing the entire front of the house...owner must like what he see's 

At least the scaffolding will be easier :laughing:

I caught the mailman staring at my brick cart today...he really liked it and yelled up to me so...I told him the guy who invented the wheel was the real genius :jester:

That sucker does save my back a boatload...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Go back tomorrow to rip down the rig and hopefully have an early day :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in the bidding stage of phase two on the Hansel and Gretel cottage. Some may remember I was here last year doing phase one which included saw-cutting and repointing the chimney and associated wall and the smaller end wall gable with corner buttresses. There was also some flashing and roof work performed as well.

Anyhow, since I've been gone, the owner here has done some nice landscape upgrades including shrub and brush removal, fencing, a small random ashlar patio, a new shed and some sod work...the place is really coming along well,... and it's my hope he continues to allow me to assist him in making this house great again...hmm, where have I heard that before haha!

So this time around we'll be focused on the front wall brickwork. Once again, all mortar will removed using dustless techniques in preparation for full repointing. Some settlement cracks will be fully cut out the depth of the brickwork and uniformly filled following proper etiquette. Upon completion, I'll be specifying Sure-Klean PD siloxane sealer be applied for long term waterproofing protection.
Checking out my recent work here, things seem to be holding up as planned and our water leaks have been solved.

The patina on the copper flashing is starting to form I see...it'll take an entire year or more before it's goes brown. I'll be long gone before it ever reaches it's true green hue 50+ years from now.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking good! What you gonna use to remove the mortar? Mortar rake of some sort?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

